# One Proud Mama!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(I posted this on the 4-H thread, then realized it should be here...)

Whoo-Hoo! We just got back from the State Fair. My 14 year-old daughter just pulled her first ever 1st place in Showmanship and Fitting AND won the much coveted Sportsmanship Award (with it's delightful $50 bonus!). She competed against a large field of mostly experienced kiddos and just SHONE. 

Her 13 year-old sister was her only close competition and she placed 2nd. She had no hard feelings at all and was her older sister's biggest cheerleader!

Iam SO PROUD of both of them!

:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:

Oh...and our dairy goats placed well too! :wahoo:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats!!! You all should be very proud.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Way to go Girls!!! You should be very proud of them!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's awesome!! Great job, girls and goats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is fabulous :stars: Congrats to you and the girls and their goats 
Well done ladies :hi5:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

